# New Haunt Coming...



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi My group (company) is looking to expand our home haunt onto a bigger scale. We have searched and possibly found a warehouse to run it but financial backing is going to be the tough part. How did everyone start? What are some ideas for a silent partner/private investor? Thanks. It's in the Northeast approx, 44k sq feet of space we are looking to host 3 Haunted Houses. ANy ideas? Thanks


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Might want to check out the Hauntworld Forums at Haunted House Forums - Powered by vBulletin
They are more "pro haunt" based and more business based.
I'm sure you'd get a lot of pro haunter information and advice there!
.


----------

